# Need mod help



## Adephi (23/11/17)

I need to get a new mod and with all the options my brain is about to explode.

Currently I'm using an Eleaf Ikuu i80 with the Mello 4 atty. Awesome device. Great for DL and MTL. And the 4.5ml tank works very well. But Im getting tired of vaping next to the wall plug. And I'm sucking this like a dummy since I'm off the stinkies.

I'm looking at getting a SXK BB. Small, classy and can carry some work load from what I read on here. But I saw some reviews on youtube thats not really rating it so well. Apparently the coil adapters are a hit and miss. And I havent had a go at building my own coils. So if I'm not good at it, it will be some money down the drain.

Other models I'm looking at are Smok Procolor 225W and Vaperesso Revenger. It is on the other side of the spectrum but they are easy to come by, good reviews and they come in black.

So basically what I'm looking for is:
- small
- rebuildable atomiser with the option to go prebuilt
- less cloud more flavour
- budget of R1500 including batteries and other accesories.
- does it come in black?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (23/11/17)

I just did a review of the new Vaporesso Revenger X and can recommend it based on your requirements.

The reason why I would recommend it is mainly because of the price point you mentioned as well as the size. I think the kit retails for about R1400 but you should be able to buy only the mod without the NRG tank.

It doesn't have a rebuildable tank but it does have the NRG tank which takes premade coils and it is cross compatible with the Smok baby beast and big baby beast coils. I'm also able to screw in my Smok RBA head but the glass doesn't fit so I need to find a glass section that does.

See the video here and feel free to ask any questions here regarding the mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius van Tonder (24/11/17)

Hey @Adephi just like you i am just as new to a lot of things including DIY. I have the Revenger mod with a Geekvape Zeus tank and the are amazing. Vape king has thw Green Revenger on special tomorrow for R850 and Vape Corners has the Zeus for around R450. All you need is batteries. Building coils is a lot easier than you think as i found out. If you at the vape meet on Saturday I will give you a premaid coil if you want.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shatter (24/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hey @Adephi just like you i am just as new to a lot of things including DIY. I have the Revenger mod with a Geekvape Zeus tank and the are amazing. Vape king has thw Green Revenger on special tomorrow for R850 and Vape Corners has the Zeus for around R450. All you need is batteries. Building coils is a lot easier than you think as i found out. If you at the vape meet on Saturday I will give you a premaid coil if you want.



Jip what @Marius van Tonder said, building coils is very easy as long as you keep it simple (not going for staggered fused, aliens ect ect ect). Simple spaced round wire coil is also good, quick to build and very easy with the help of apps like http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html or Vape tool on the play store (lots to choose from that's free), but if you really struggle or not confident, just go to a local vape shop and ask them to build a few coils for you, they wont mind, or just buy premade coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (24/11/17)

Take a look at a Minikin Reborn R700 at Sirs plus some good tank specials and throw in an authentic Goon LP for R390 or a Avocado for R190, really lots of value and when you start always great to have an extra atty to build on.. at Vape Hyper you can get an Aegis with a 26650 incl for R850 or a VooPoo Drag with 2 batts and a sleeve for R950, and a Baby Beast for R300, and one of the cheaper but not inferior RDA's, and a Mini Toolkit, and Cotton Bacon for R60, honestly your timing is perfect there are great deals all over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (25/11/17)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Decided to take the dive and get a Black BB.

Really shouldnt do online shoping at 4am. But oh well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Decided to take the dive and get a Black BB.
> 
> Really shouldnt do online shoping at 4am. But oh well.


Can't wait to hear what you think of the BB @Adephi !

Where did you get it from? Should be landing today or tomorrow hey?


----------



## Adephi (27/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of the BB @Adephi !
> 
> Where did you get it from? Should be landing today or tomorrow hey?


Ordered from the Sir's. They where the only ones that had it in black.

This waiting it driving me nuts. Been checking on The Courier Guy every 30 mins

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Ordered from the Sir's. They where the only ones that had it in black.
> 
> This waiting it driving me nuts. Been checking on The Courier Guy every 30 mins


At least it's The Courier Guy!

One of the other courier companies (it may be Dawnwing or MDS) have a tracker on the vehicle. So you can track the vehicle that your parcel is on. Needless to say you spend the day cursing him for continuously driving past your premises!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (27/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Ordered from the Sir's. They where the only ones that had it in black.
> 
> This waiting it driving me nuts. Been checking on The Courier Guy every 30 mins


Now if only you saw my For sale post earlier ......


----------

